# صلاة ابونا داود لمعي



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2011)

*صلاة 

ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]Td7g7lljVmQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2011)

*صلاة من أجل شهداء الكنيسة 

 أبونا داود لمعي 


[YOUTUBE]I_i4wdGfkI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2011)

جميل جدااا


----------

